# Martyn Ashton and Danny MacAskill on a Tandem eMTB



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

[SUB][/SUB]This video was posted by Zimmerframe over on emtbforums.com but merits linking here as well. Two amazing mtb'ers, one now paralyzed and unable to pedal on his own but still in love with the sport. Friends having fun.

A very cool application of ebiking. Those who usually captain a tandem mtb but have sat in the back will also appreciate the terror of being a mtb stoker!


----------

